# Laco B-uhr Reproduction



## sickboy (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope someone can help with this one, rather fancy a Laco b-uhr but unfortunatly can't stretch to the real thing, does anybody know if there has been a reproduction run that can be sought out at a reasonable price.

Had a look around but most of the navigator watches are around 45mm, not the 55mm of the b-uhr.

Obvioulsy i'm open to suggestions on the matter :lol:

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's against forum rules to give links direct to retail sites but a quick google found some.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

sickboy said:


> I hope someone can help with this one, rather fancy a Laco b-uhr but unfortunatly can't stretch to the real thing, does anybody know if there has been a reproduction run that can be sought out at a reasonable price.
> 
> Had a look around but most of the navigator watches are around 45mm, not the 55mm of the b-uhr.
> 
> ...


"rather fancy a Laco b-uhr but unfortunately can't stretch to the real thing"

Excuse me, but isn't this where I came in ?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nothing beats the real thing... but its unwearable for most people... I did wear mine a bit, but not enough for it to be a keeper. The IWC at 47mm is perfect imho. Get that instead... The movt isnt as pretty, but it does last for 7 days... make your own history...


----------

